# New Serena Kinders pics



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm trying to get pictures for the web page that I have done nothing on yet, and I uploaded these to a facebook album. I thought I would post the link to it instead of putting them all here, and same some space.

I haven't ever done "public" anything on Facebook before, so I hope this works.

Here is the link - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 1392704946

Jan


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I got to the pretty grey and white does face, and couldn't view any other pictures. Not sure why.

To save space on your website, you can actually copy and paste your pictures onto your website from your facebook. To resize, keep pressing the 'shift' button to keep it from distorting and stretching the image too much.  That's what I do for my website.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

O dear, when I used this link it worked for all of them, and I have no idea what to do about it. If it doesn't work for anyone but me I will post them here. I got them all sized so I can do it from my desktop. I'm pretty happy with some of these pictures.

Jan


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

They worked for me this time! I think Facebook was just being stupid, as usual. 
Beautiful goaties.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you twice! 

Jan


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL goats!!!!! I want Kinders now!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks! Kinders are really practical. the perfect homestead goat. Not big enough for commercial uses, and there aren't enough of them to have much of a showing use in most places, but you can't beat their milk, and their live weight to meat weight is comparable to boers. But they are a lot smaller of course. Easier to handle. I love them.

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty goats! BTW in the last Dairy Goat Journal I saw a pic of one of your does! She was beautiful! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice..... :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you both. I was thrilled to be chosen to put a pic in the Dairy Goat Journal ad.

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Was the pic in the ad the doe in your avatar? She sure was beautiful! I think that was one of the most gorgeous goats I have seen!! :drool: What a lucky duck you are to have the honor of owning her! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

V*E*R*Y *P*R*E*T*T*Y!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, yes that is the same doe kid. She is almost 7 months old now. She was born here and I am pretty proud of her. Mostly luck. I got a really good batch of kids this year. Mostly luck. I'm learning, but don't know enough or have enough experience to claim any credit for it. I got good animals to start with because I let good people choose them for me, and in a case or two I was just lucky. I have a good base now and I hope it holds up.

Jan


----------

